# Lost Racer AU 2005 JEDDS 18164 Found



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Today, a blue bar with band *AU 2005 JEDDS 18164* trapped in with my birds. The bird looks to be a hen. I'll send an email to JEDDS and also to the AU... although I expect the AU will point me back to JEDDS to try to find out who that band got sold to. Besides the # band on her right leg, she has two other plain plastic bands on her left leg, a black one over a white one. Anyway, if anyone here hears of or may know who owns this bird, I've got her quarantined and will be happy to help get her home.

PS: I don't have any insight to PIGEON 911 so if anyone can check there, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ZigZagMarquis said:


> Today, a blue bar with band *AU 2005 JEDDS 18164* trapped in with my birds. The bird looks to be a hen. I'll send an email to JEDDS and also to the AU... although I expect the AU will point me back to JEDDS to try to find out who that band got sold to. Besides the # band on her right leg, she has two other plain plastic bands on her left leg, a black one over a white one. Anyway, if anyone here hears of or may know who owns this bird, I've got her quarantined and will be happy to help get her home.
> 
> PS: I don't have any insight to PIGEON 911 so if anyone can check there, I'd appreciate it.


Zig.........contacting JEDDS is exactly what we would do if the bird were turned into 911. If you can call them though, you will get a quicker response. Sometimes these pigeon supply companies don't answer thier e-mail in a timely fashion.

PS: there are no JEDDS bands in our "lost bird" files on 911.


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

I sent an email to JEDDS. If I don't hear anything tomorrow, I'll call them on Wednesday.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Zig,

She was smart to find you.

She is in caring hands and will be safe until the owner can get her.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Chocolateedd (Mar 27, 2006)

*owners*

i know this sounds bad, but i know guys who dont want lost birds back, most do, but some dont. Make sure you know the intentions of the guy, but if he has interest in getting it back he most likely will not kill the bird. -Ed


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

*Countermarks*

Well, I still haven't found AU 2005 JEDDS 18164's home.

From Jedd's, I did get a phone number of the person they sold that band # to, but when I called them, they said that they don't have pigeons anymore / gave them away and evidently didn't track which birds went where.

I've still got the bird in segregation from my birds, but today, when I was looking at her more closely, I realized what I thought was a yellow snap band on her left leg is really one of those older style rubber band "countermarks".

I'm thinking she was on a race this past weekend or the weekend before?

Is it old bird race season??

I haven't removed the rubber band countermark... mostly because I don't know how... and was wondering if its something I should or shouldn't do... but I was wondering if, besides another number, if there would be anything else in there that would identify, maybe what club she was racing with?

Any ideas?


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> Is it old bird race season??


Don't know, but that old bird may be ready to retire.



> Any ideas?


This smart pij picked your place. 

(to retire)


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ZigZagMarquis said:


> Well, I still haven't found AU 2005 JEDDS 18164's home.
> 
> From Jedd's, I did get a phone number of the person they sold that band # to, but when I called them, they said that they don't have pigeons anymore / gave them away and evidently didn't track which birds went where.
> 
> ...



Zig, yes, OB season is under way all over the US. The only way you'll find the owner now is to find every club with 400 miles of you in all directions and call them all to see if this bird was in a race......... good luck........I would say, you've got yourself a new bird. The other alternative is turn it loose and hope it goes home. I DON'T recommend mend this, just saying..........This is what we deal with on 911 ALL THE TIME. People just don't keep good records, so basically, you'll most likely never know where this bird came from. The owner could be 50 miles from you or they could be 100's of miles away. The good part about all of this is you are a pigeon person so the bird is being taken care of. It's these types of cases where the finder is NOT a pigeon person and has no where to keep the bird so we have to scramble to find someone who's willing to take an unknown bird into their flock. It makes you want to pull your hair out sometimes........ But somehow, so far, we manage...........
As far as the counter mark, it's basically just a piece of rubber, so you can just pull or cut it off and throw it away. It really is not going to help you find the owner. 
If you want, I can post the bird (or you can) to 911 and see if anyone who watches our messages steps up and says the bird belongs to them. It's a long shot, but it has happened a couple of times in the past. If you want me to post it, let me know. I'll be happy to try.
If not, you can just add her to your flock and give her a good life as a breeder.
The best cock I have in my loft did this exact same thing back in 2000. Was lost of a race in MI, came to my loft, owner didn't want it back so we kept it. The rest is history. Have gotten combine and club winners off of this bird every year since 2002. Owners loss.........my gain..........


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

ZigZagMarquis,

Hope all is well with your little charge, as Lovebirds stated the clubs very well could be racing, I had thought that they might be training this time of year but I am not sure so I have sent a message to some of the people south of me to find out and will let you know.

The countermark as Lovebirds also stated is easily removed, it is like a loose rubber band and can just be pulled off the foot with no injury to the bird what so ever. The countermark as you can see will have a number on the outside and once you take it off you will see a hidden number on the inside as well, these numbers are not traceable how ever to individuals. I will try to explain how the countermarks work for you and others that might be interested.

Countermarks - They are aproximately 1/4 inch rubber material with numbers on the outside with a hidden number on the inside when removed and unrolled, the countermarks are each hooked onto a small piece of paper and on that paper will be the same number as what is on the countermark, when the paper is unfolded inside will be a secret number which will match the number on the inside of the countermark. When ordering the countermarks from the supply house the clubs normaly will order different colors for the different races so that the flyers can tell when their birds come in which race they were entered in, Countermarks are used for the old style of clocks that are manual. When the birds come in from a race the birds will come into the trap and the flyer will remove the countermark place it into a small hole on their manual clock and punch the clocking mechanism which will then seal the countermark into the clock and time/date stamp for that hole and that countermark, once the race is done and the flyer takes their clock to the club house to have the clock read the time/date will be checked, the countermark will be removed from the clock and the inside and outside numbers will be checked against the paper to protect the integrity of the race, if all matches then that bird will receive an official time. There is a little more to it but that is the basics, I hope this will help give a understanding of the countermarks.

I will let you know if the clubs are racing down south as soon as I hear, I am sure as Lovebirds stated that if you want to post the bird on 911 Pigeon Alert We can do what can to help you with this little one, I am sure s/he is in good hands there with you.

Ellen


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

HELLO ELLEN, Yes we are racing in fact the san diego combine is going to the5th race this weekend the 395 is also racing I think its their 3rd race. GEORGE


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Et All,

Yep, Jedd is doing well. Not happy to be quaranteened in a cage in my kitchen away from the other pigeons she can hear outside, but fine, none the less.

Ellen or L-Birds... if y'all haven't already, feel free to post her on Pigeon 911, thanks.


----------

